# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Best oral Cycle

## RandyRage

Im sorry if this is going to annoy some of you dudes that read these questions from newbs, but id just figured id ask so i dont go out and get something thats not going to work, or something thats gonna mess me up.

so the question is, what would be my best bet for my first oral cycle. what should i take, or stack?

5'11
220lbs

ive done 2prohormone cycles

looking for mass, and cut

thanks in advance

----------


## Ncogneato

creatine
multi-vitamin
protein
water

This is the ultimate oral stack

----------


## legobricks

What are your goals, you say mass and cut. Very vauge, and no oral steroid is going to have you achieve your goals without a proper diet, workout, and dont forget cardio. If your dead set on a cycle for oral and you are already a farely low BF% which i kind of doubt would be a var cycle or tbol cycle. Winnny is an option too but why go oral only? Youll get the best gains with a good diet and a simple test cycle. Whats stopping you from injecting?

----------


## blue_moon

oral only? way too expensive for a first as far bang for the buck goes.

My first cycle was 250mg of test cyp once a week and 50mg prop every other day. 

To this day I still use this cycle... finishing the last 6-4 weeks with either Tren or Winny

----------


## bpm1

do u have a prob with needles?

----------


## RandyRage

haha well your all going to laugh at this i am affraid of needles...here is why you are going to laugh
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...4/SANY0511.jpg
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...4/SANY0566.jpg
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...nd814/1225.jpg
those are some pics of me haha. people always are shocked when they hear im affraid of needles. 

it just seemed more simple to go oral. i wouldnt know where to put the needle. ive heard in the butt, in the shoulder. is there an exact point it needs to go? everywhere ive looked to get stuff everyone says its junk. haha i dont even know where to begin looking.

----------


## im83931

go to
s i t e injections.com it will show you everything you need.

If your worried about injections, they really dont hurt at all. Most people are shocked at how easy it is. I know the first time I injected it took about 30 minutes just looking at the syringe and getting up the nerve, and then after that it was easy. I can still remember looking at the syringe sticking out of me and thinking, wow this is really no big deal. 
Oral only I like var. But I prefer winn with 200-300 test per week. With that I have been able to keep almost all of my gains.

----------


## legobricks

> oral only? way too expensive for a first as far bang for the buck goes.
> 
> My first cycle was 250mg of test cyp once a week and 50mg prop every other day. 
> 
> To this day I still use this cycle... finishing the last 6-4 weeks with either Tren or Winny


Bad advice bro. Please research why taking tren the last 4-6 weeks is a bad idea and how it affects your natty test and how it could shut you down bad when not run properly. Also, test is test. why would you take prop EOD and cyp once a week? Once again do a little research for proper advice before giving your own personal advice.

----------


## legobricks

Need to worry about your diet bro. BF% doesnt look all that low and with an oral only cycle you'll be dissapointed with the results. You wont gain much of any mass with orals and im pretty certain that you wont see much either as far as definition and symmetry. you need to start focusing your diet and see where that brings your bodys transformation b4 you start looking into juice.

----------


## MMAfanboy

I should post some pics.. I weigh 197 at 5'9 and a LOT more cut and muscular than you natural... I think you should get your diet and training dialed up first because even with a cycle, unless you have these things set up you are wasting your money.. I can tell by the build that you can do a lot of progress naturally without the risks...

----------


## Spartan0503

"looking for mass and cut"

I dont think thats going to happen on just orals man. Do some research.

----------

